# Router bit storage



## Diggerjacks (Oct 22, 2009)

Hello

What is for you the better ( ultimate) solution for the router bit storage ?

Pictures welcome with your personal solution

Thanks for looking


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I have a router table cabinet i built that has 4 drawers. I cut a piece of 3/4 ply to fit inside one of the drawers and drilled a bunch of 1/2" and 1/4" holes in it so I can insert the router bit shanks. Cheap, effective and can be made in any configuration needed.


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

I got tired of sifting through my bits I was keeping in the cases they arrived in. Grabbed a hunk of tubafore, drilled a pattern of 1/2 and 1/4 holes (actually used 1/32 larger bit), and stuffed them in. Doesn't look like much, but it sure works well.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

This is the one I build. It came with the router and table combo package I bought a while back.










Disclaimer: This is a web image I found, its not the one in my shop. If I can find the plan I had from it ill scan it in and shoot it over. Its been a few years though.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I built my version of Norm's router table, which has 4 drawers for bits (in my version). The bottom of the bit drawers is MDF with 33/64" and 17/64" holes to hold the shanks.


----------



## Bricofleur (Aug 28, 2009)

Hi Jack,

My ultimate solution would be, adjacent to my shop, a 10 sq. ft. room filled with predrilled wall shelves to store thousands of all kinds of router bits.

If I keep my two feet on earth, these are my best storage solutions so far (already posted here on LJ):

Router Bit and Guide Bushing Pullout Trays

Cheap Yet Very Effective Router Bit Storage Drawers

Good luck my friend,

Best,

Serge

http://atelierdubricoleur.wordpress.com


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

I built two of these:








I keep one at the router table, the other at the workbench. Each has the router bits I use most at those locations. The shelf at the bottom is very useful for holding the wrenches and collets. All my extra/seldom used bits are in a wooden storage box I got from mlcs years back.


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/61883


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

Mine are in an inexpensive rollaway drawer, shaft down, in a bunch of these:

http://www.leevalley.com/us/wood/page.aspx?p=49890&cat=1,43326

They don't need to be screwed down. I keep large, infrequently used, bits in a different drawer, in the manufacturers case or vinyl envelope.


----------



## woodenwarrior (May 23, 2012)

@Tedstor, hehehehe, kinda looks like mine…


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

My ideal solution comes from the machine shop where my son works. A Stanley Vidmar cabinet with one or more drawers set aside for bits. Since I also buy milling cutters along with the standard router bits I would have each bit in its own compartment (so the cutting surfaces cannot make contact) with the size and shape identified on each compartment.

Like I said this is what I would like … can I afford it, probably not!
But what is life without a dream?


----------



## TeamTurpin (Oct 3, 2012)

Custom, drop-down cabinet.


----------



## LukieB (Jan 8, 2012)

Here's mine….


----------



## ADHDan (Aug 17, 2012)

You guys have way more bits than I do. My solution: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/70612.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

This is from the FOG ( Festool Owners Group ) and it's in a 
systainer and quite secure.


----------



## Diggerjacks (Oct 22, 2009)

Hello

Woaw !!!

A lot of very good solutions but I can't choice one …

I want to have an evolutive router bit storage because I (and You I think) will buy another news router bits and another and …

Thanks for all your solutions


----------



## todd1962 (Oct 23, 2013)

I think I'm going to make a couple of stackable trays for my router table drawers. My haphazard organization is driving me crazy!


----------



## Bricofleur (Aug 28, 2009)

Jack, since you're a woodturner, I suggest you turn a colomn about 15cm in diameter that would sit on a Lazy Susan hardware and on which you would drill holes all around and up and down to store your current and future router bits. Depending on the length of your column, a huge amount of bits could be stored and easy to find. Such storage unit won't take much place in your shop. Just a thought !

Best,

Serge

http://atelierdubricoleur.wordpress.com


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

This is my solution, I have 3 drawers in my router table 2 of them are dedicated to router bits, one for 1/2" shank bits and the other for 1/4" shank bits. Each bit is fitted into 2" x 2" block of 3/4" MDF. I can move and rearrange at will, it is all very modular.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Some gr8 ideas and solutions here.


----------



## kizerpea (Dec 2, 2011)

how is this


----------



## Diggerjacks (Oct 22, 2009)

Hello

Thanks to all for yours pictures and ideas.

In the future days I will try to draw a project ….

Thanks to all


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

A long time ago, 35+ years ago I submitted a patent disclosure to my employer (Honeywell) at the time for a collet, similar to a router collet that could me molded or turned out of almost any material with an O-ring to hold the collet closed. Obviously the patent was never executed, typical of Honeywell at that time, so it is now public for any one to use/make/sell.

Because the collet was held closed with the O-ring sliding a bit in/out, cleaned the shank.

*If anyone is interested I can post an image and dimensions in this forum!*


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I built this cabinet a couple of years ago … hangs on a French cleat right above my router table.


----------



## Diggerjacks (Oct 22, 2009)

Hello TheDane

Another very great solution

To oldnovice : Yes I want to see the picture

Thanks looking


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Here's a pic of mine; earlier I posted a diagram from the book I got it from. If you subscribe to shopnotes or woodsmith, it's in the book that comes with your first issue, The Complete Small Shop. Note that you get the first issue and book free before they ask you to pay for the subscription, but they're worth it.










It's super easy to make; I'm making another in a few days.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Tedstor: Everyone knows you need at least a size 8 shoe box.


----------



## kizerpea (Dec 2, 2011)

Thedane,bluekingfisher an I used the plan in wood magazine..i just changed it a little for my needs..check our projects.


----------



## mariva57 (Nov 29, 2012)

This is my project for the storage of router bits.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Below are two models of a router storage collet I proposed as patentable to one of my former employers about 25 years ago. They said nice but never applied for the patent so if anyone wants to use this FEEL FREE!










The collet is made out of any suitable material, i.e. plastic, wood, cream cheese (just kidding)
The bit is held securely by an O-ring around the perimeter of the collet.









It has a thread opening on the bottom to mount in T track or whatever!
Obviously a 1/4" one and 1/2" one would serve most router bits!


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Router bit storage is only "ultimate" if you have been reading Woodsmith Shop magazine. For them, everything is "ultimate" or "rock solid." 
For me, a slab of fir with holes drilled in it works fine.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*pintodeluxe*, I know I posted those models in #30 but I do not have the tooling required to make enough of those for my bits so* mine bits are stored in a piece of maple*, right now too small, to hold all my bits.


----------



## Diggerjacks (Oct 22, 2009)

Hello

Thanks to all for all your pictures and projects

In 2014 I will make mine with all the ideas

Thanks


----------

